
The Hysteria Over Windows 95 Launch, 20 Years Ago - stoev
http://mashable.com/2015/08/24/windows-95-launch/
======
simonh
Also this article about the Apple response at the time[1]. I think two factors
helped hugely with the adoption of Win95 and the surge in popularity of the PC
over Macs at the time. One was mainstream adoption of the recently arrived
Pentium CPUs. The other was the collapse in memory prices in 1996, which had
been very expensive for many years. Now PCs had an OS that could take full
advantage of these capabilities and the price of a powerful computer fell
dramatically. This must have hammered Apple's margins.

[1] [http://www.cultofmac.com/386189/how-apple-responded-to-
the-r...](http://www.cultofmac.com/386189/how-apple-responded-to-the-release-
of-windows-95-twenty-years-ago-today/)

